# Social services



## Karen H (Dec 5, 2021)

Hi. Can anyone advise on Social Services for an elderly parent living in Paphos on their own. Is there any help or support they can get?


----------



## Crabtree (Aug 18, 2014)

The last time I looked Paphos was in Cyprus


----------



## Karen H (Dec 5, 2021)

Crabtree said:


> The last time I looked Paphos was in Cyprus


Oh no have I came onto the wrong forum!! Sorry


----------

